# pay for land to hunt?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Id like to know how many of you rent or pay a fee to hunt on land that is owned by someone else. Deer hunting I mean. I know most people don't pay, and usually hunt on public land or a friend/family's land.

However, as most of us are aware, Ohio, particularly licking county and other counties around this area are becoming known for monster bucks and many people from out of state or those that live nearby and have money to burn are spending the money to have the hunting rights to prime private land.

I have been propositioned by a farmer to pay for the hunting rights to hunt his land 100-150 acres in some of the best habitat in central ohio. I have always told myself that I would never pay, but recently I lost most of my hunting area in central ohio, and this situation popped up. I know there is ungodly potential for a huge buck on this land. What are your thoughts?
Do you currently pay to hunt certain areas?
How much?
Do you get exclusive hunting rights?

Ski


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

there's plenty of land you wont have to pay to use that have big monster bucks!!!!! i wouldnt pay.. just my 2 ¢


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Where Is This Land With Monster Bucks?public Land An Free Hunting?im In Need Of A Good Place To Hunt..thanks


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a guy in Columbia Station with about 200 acres he charges 75.00 a year to hunt in his land he makes you sign a waiver so if you get hurt you wont sue him and he also gives you a parking pass my buddy took a huge buck off there 2 years ago it was a 18 pointer with a 32'' neck so it's not that bad


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

This land is in Licking county, the Ohio Big Buck Capital. It is private land. I do have private land to hunt but it is in Coshocton County and down by Mcarthur. Both take 1.5 hours to get to. This would take 35 min to get to. Obviously I could hunt more often, and most likely see more deer. I don't know what to do. It certainly would be nice to have my own place to hunt. My wife said if I wanted to do it she would be ok with it. I'll have to sleep on it a bit.

ski


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

stcroixjoe said:


> There is a guy in Columbia Station with about 200 acres he charges 75.00 a year to hunt in his land he makes you sign a waiver so if you get hurt you wont sue him and he also gives you a parking pass my buddy took a huge buck off there 2 years ago it was a 18 pointer with a 32'' neck so it's not that bad


Ohio state law specifically protects landowners from these types of lawsuits. No waiver needed but the folks whose land I hunt still want one also .


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would pay to fish for Flatheads on land that borders a river, so I'd pay to hunt. I've thought in the future of servicing towards the handicapp and/or young children & holding some hunts (pay) for them, of corse I wouldnt do it to make money, basicsally enough to cover food/lodging at our cabin(s) & the gas $ I'd be out.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

so your renting out cabins and land H2O????

I do need to find some new places to hunt, close to pickaway county


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

no, this would be in the future, in several years.....


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I would Pay to hunt certain Propertys, If It suited me as far as my Hunting Needs. I am Disabled, So If I find a good spot of Land Id Pay for Huntin rights to it.

Last year a Buddy of Mine Leased 600 Acre's for $1000 for the whole year for the farm. He hung 5 Stands & Built a WebSite to Bring the Hunters in. He book it all season & made alot of cash from this. He would pick them up at the Hotel, Take them to the land, Point out the stands & pick them up at nite. He made no Promises to taking any Deer & he made about $5000 on Last years Hunts. He has 3 Differant lands Booked up for Bow & Gun Season Already. Man I need to hit the Lotto.......  

Cat Mazter


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I deer hunt in Central Ohio and in North Carolina. I pay an average of $500 per year to have hunting rights, I'm the only one in. Some other farms where the owner is not sure of allowing hunting, I'll pay $250 for a tresspass fee, money to cover damages that I do. After the first season, I never pay tresspass fees again, as I do not damage any thing. Most owners never see me unless I stop to talk.

So yes, I pay to hunt. Its cheaper than true multi year leased land (hunting clubs), or driving to "free" public land.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I hunt jefferson county and do not pay to hunt. I hunt private land and my friends and I are the only people allowed to hunt there. We have several hundred acres between 5 land owners. They use to allow a lot to hunt but the slobs ruined that for them selves and now its down to us....no complaints and plenty of deer. There is plenty of private land avaiable if people would just ask and take care of it. We take deer a little meat to them(they don't hunt when we return the folling year. We also over to come down and help the landowner when we can with the property. It pays to keep good relationships with them. Some of the older ones only want someone to sit and talk for a while with them. So pay...not at this time and I don't think most people have to.

By the way.. I have three wall hangers and could have more and there is lots of deer.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

This whole subject hacks me off  

I hunt a large parcel of land in SE Ohio owned by a friend of a friend. This year an outfitter approached him about leasing the land from him.

This will be the last year my group will get access to the entire property. The outfitter is paying him along the lines of $5 an acre for hunting access all year. I don't have a problem with the owner making some money off his property, that is obviously his right and he should if he can. The good thing is that the property owner decided to draw up a lease that did not grant the outfitter exclusive rights. The owner demanded that we still be allowed to hunt it.

I do have a problem with the way a lot of outfitters run their hunts however. They hunt for trophy bucks almost exclusively. This property has its fair share of good sized bucks and we usually get one or two a year along with a lot of does. Our chances of killing a trophy off that land will diminish significantly after this year. Overall, trophy hunting by out of state people has a detrimental effect on the local herds because who is going to pay to kill a doe?

We will still hunt there and kill our share of does, unfortunately I doubt we will see as many of those big boys as we usually do.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all your posts. After all is said and done. I have decided that I will not pay to hunt land. I am sticking to my free areas that are 1.5 hrs away and have a clear mind while hunting. 
I did see a small buck and several does, along with a lot of sign in the area, however, I just can't bring myself to pay the money. Good luck to all.
Ski

PS _I'm going down to Mcarthur tonight(Wed)


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I might pay a respectable price if I knew only I had access to the land but if I payed a couple hundred bones and walked past 5 tree stands on the way to mine, I would not be happy about that.


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

I would pay to hunt good land. I currently hunt public land in Ohio. My free land is (2) hours away in NE Indiana. 

If anyone has or knows of any land available to lease in Warren or Butler County, let me know. I'd definetly be interested. 

Catslammer


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

For you guys who don't mind forking out some green backs to hunt, check this site out. There is some really good trophies here from what I have seen on TV.

http://www.questhavenofohio.com/


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Paying for huntings rights,Yes I do.I got REAL tried of public land.Sence Oct 2000 it has cost me $450.a month  The best part is after 4 more years I will only have to pay taxes to hunt their In 9 more years I will have to buy hunting lic and deer tags again.My grandson will be old enough to give it to him.


----------

